# Temperaturas de Marte também estão a aumentar



## Bruno Campos (5 Abr 2007 às 13:38)

_Cientistas norte-americanos descobriram que o planeta Marte também está a registar alterações climáticas que têm provocado o aumento das temperaturas médias e têm origem nas variações da luz solar que chega à superfície. Os resultados da investigação, publicados na edição de hoje da revista Nature, estimam em 0,65 graus centígrados o aumento das temperaturas médias de Marte desde a década de 70 e até aos anos 90 do século passado_

http://www.cienciahoje.pt/index.php?oid=21265&op=all


----------



## Profeta (5 Abr 2007 às 14:02)

Eles esqueceram-se de dizer que existem milhares de vacas marcianas a arrotar...


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Abr 2007 às 14:30)

Iiiiiiiiipá já andam a deixar fugir informação afinal o sistema solar é a nossa casa


----------



## Bruno Campos (5 Abr 2007 às 14:43)

Leram este comentário???

*Comentários*
Fernando Santana 2007-04-05 - 09:58
*Curioso como as variações das radiações solares fazem aumentar a temperatura em Marte... mas na Terra não*. Na Terra é um obscuro e raro gás o responsável... E ainda por cima o responsável último é o Homem, que não libertou nem metade dessa rara quantidade... E ainda é curioso como se esquecem que o que o Homem "libertou" já esteve na atmosfera, muitas vezes... há uma coisa chamada o ciclo do carbono...​


----------



## Mago (5 Abr 2007 às 18:54)

Bem penso que em Marte o aquecimento não é devido ao C02  
Talvez o aquecimento global terreste não se deva ao c02 mas sim a alguma alteração do proprio sol.

É um estudo curioso que não deixa de ser uma base para partir para outras investigações.


----------



## Rog (6 Abr 2007 às 13:07)

Mago disse:


> Bem penso que em Marte o aquecimento não é devido ao C02
> Talvez o aquecimento global terreste não se deva ao c02 mas sim a alguma alteração do proprio sol.
> 
> É um estudo curioso que não deixa de ser uma base para partir para outras investigações.



Bem visto!
O que é certo que não podemos comparar a atmosfera de marte com a nossa, mas há dados que se devem cruzar e os relativos ao sol são um deles... se o sol está a ter efeitos em outros planetas do sistema solar temos de ter em conta qual a incidência na terra, que não será com certeza nula.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (7 Abr 2007 às 09:45)

Seja porque motivos for, o aquecimento global a meu ver é uma realidade, contra factos não há argumentos, acredito que a actividade humana está a influenciar preponderantemente para tal! Sim o sol também tem influência é certo, mas a mim não me convencem que seja ele o problema, quando menos, seria a solução!
Eu acredito piamente que a Terra está doente pela acção do Homem...


----------



## Rog (7 Abr 2007 às 13:36)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Seja porque motivos for, o aquecimento global a meu ver é uma realidade, contra factos não há argumentos, acredito que a actividade humana está a influenciar preponderantemente para tal! Sim o sol também tem influência é certo, mas a mim não me convencem que seja ele o problema, quando menos, seria a solução!
> Eu acredito piamente que a Terra está doente pela acção do Homem...



Também acredito que o maior impacto terá a ver com o co2 lançado pela mão humana, mas não devemos descartar a influência do sol...
Mas claramente o homem está a ter uma responsabilidade sem precedentes na evolução do clima na terra... neste momento para aquecimento!


----------

